# ??question??



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 2004 gto with AEM CAI and muffler delete i am trying to figure out some good mods. I thought about the slp MAF sensor but some of my friends say that it does no good. any advice on inexpensive mods that i can get??
:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't mess with the MAF. Most of the "good" mods will cost you north of $400, LT headers, tune, and cam.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

alright thanx


----------

